# Rent any BMW model on an hourly base at the BMW Welt



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

You can now rent (supposedly) any BMW model at the BMW Welt on an hourly basis.

From low budget 116d (not available in the US) to 507hp-M6.

Prices range from 16 to 32 EUR/h.

Link here: BMW on demand

_(hope this is no repost - I used the search function)_


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Very interesting. I couldn't quite figure out the daily rate. Would this be competitive with a rental car agnecy ?


----------



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

That is interesting. Thats for the info


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Sign me up for the 326. :thumbup:


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

The Other Tom said:


> Very interesting. I couldn't quite figure out the daily rate. Would this be competitive with a rental car agnecy ?


No, it wouldn't be.

You'd be off much better renting e.g. a 320d from a car rental.

e.g. here: 35 EUR/day.

Or here: M3 for 95 EUR/day

But: With a rental car agency you'll never know what car you end up with. You order a 320d and the give you a Mercedes C220 CDI or Audi A4 1.9 TDI. Here you can be sure you get exactly the car you want.

And probably no rental car agency will rent out an M6.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

Alfred G said:


> You can now rent (supposedly) *any BMW model *at the BMW Welt on an hourly basis.


Actually. reusing a famous Henry Ford quote:

Any customer can rent any BMW model that he wants so long as it is ... a Diesel! :eeps:
(excepted the Z4 and M6 for obvious reasons, of course)


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

You're right. I did not notice that it's 90% Diesel.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

b-y said:


> Sign me up for the *326*. :thumbup:


You need to substract 1 or add 4 to that number.


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

I would go for the M8


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

The Other Tom said:


> Very interesting. I couldn't quite figure out the daily rate. Would this be competitive with a rental car agnecy ?


Daily rate: Well, once you have paid for 4 hours, you have paid for 24 hours. So the €20 car would cost €120 per day.

Its a nice idea - a way I can "relive" my ED experience without shelling out the cash for a new car. I would do it just for those sentimental reasons. Besides, the roads south of there are amazing.

Here is the BMW press release:

_*The right *_*BMW for every occasion*_

Many customers would like to use various models at different times instead of being tied to one vehicle. For example, they'd like a 5 Series BMW Saloon for an important meeting, but would prefer a Z4 for a trip into the countryside at the weekend. With 'BMW on Demand', the BMW Group is therefore launching a project which will allow car drivers to make a fresh decision each time about the BMW they want to drive.

The desired BMW model can be booked in the colour and with the equipment the driver prefers. Staff are available at a separate "BMW on Demand" counter in BMW Welt to provide individual advice.

Booking online, via the hotline and at BMW Welt itself
The vehicles can be booked directly at the "BMW on Demand" counter in BMW Welt, via the BMW Welt website at www.bmw-welt.de/bmw-on-demand or by calling the hotline on +49 89 3184-3430. The hourly hire fees vary depending on the model and the time of day. A 1 Series BMW, for example, costs €16 an hour, or a 5 Series BMW €23 an hour. At the daytime rate, between 9 a.m. and 6 p.m., a maximum of four hours will be charged, or a maximum of two hours at the nighttime rate between 6 p.m. and 9 a.m.. All the necessary insurance premiums, plus cleaning and servicing, are included. The hire charge as well as the fuel used is paid by credit card, and vehicles are collected from and returned to BMW Welt centrally.
_


----------



## sequel95 (Jan 18, 2009)

*BMW On Demand - anyone have a US link?*

I saw a small mention of BMW on Demand in this month's Roundel. This is the service in Germany in which you can rent a BMW by the hour or day and most models are available (sorry, I know this info is in this thread.) So my question is: How can US customers arrange this rental in Munich at the Welt? There indeed is a website in German, however, it does not seem easy to use unless you are fluent in German. Thanks for any tips on a US contact for this European service. I phoned BMW Customer Relations, and they were not aware of the program. Perhaps a contact in BMW Euro Delivery would have more knowledge of this program.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Alfred G said:


> RE: Picture
> 
> What is the point of this picture?? Trying to determine what is older?? The Car or the guy in it??!!


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

beewang said:


> What is the point of this picture?? Trying to determine what is older?? The Car or the guy in it??!!


That's not nice. :thumbdwn: You were supposed to guess which is better preserved.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

They need to add the vehicles from the museum next door.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

sequel95 said:


> ISo my question is: How can US customers arrange this rental in Munich at the Welt?


I spot checked Google Translate and it looks good enough to figure it out. There are pictures 

You could try calling



> Wie bucht man ein Fahrzeug?
> Über das Internet auf der Webseite, www.bmw-welt.de oder über die Servicehotline 089-3184-3430.


My bad translation is:

How does one book a car?
Over the Internet at www.bmw-welt.de or over the Service hotline 089-3184-3430.

You could try calling (replace the first 0 with the country code for Germany) and ask if someone speaks English.



> Kann man das Angebot auch mit einem ausländischen Führerschein nutzen?
> Ja, es ist möglich, auch mit einem ausländischen, in Deutschland gültigen Führerschein das Angebot zu nutzen.


Rough translation:

Can you rent a car with a foreign driver's license?
Yes, it is possible with a foreign driver's license that is valid in Germany.

Das Angebot is the offer, not rent a car. But "Can you the offer" isn't English.
Oh wait. A better translation is Can you take advantage of the offer with.... Yes, it is possible to take advantage of the offer with...

My German is terrible.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> My German is terrible.


No, it isn't. Perfect translation. The only thing you could do is put the words "das Angebot" more forward in the sentence.

_Kann man das Angebot auch mit einem ausländischen Führerschein nutzen?

Ja, es ist möglich, *das Angebot *auch mit einem ausländischen, in Deutschland gültigen Führerschein zu nutzen. 
_​
For more details read this: :angel2:

_"The trunks being now ready, he DE- after kissing his mother and sisters, and once more pressing to his bosom his adored Gretchen, who, dressed in simple white muslin, with a single tuberose in the ample folds of her rich brown hair, had tottered feebly down the stairs, still pale from the terror and excitement of the past evening, but longing to lay her poor aching head yet once again upon the breast of him whom she loved more dearly than life itself, PARTED."_​
(c) The Awful German Language by Mark Twain


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Alfred G said:


> No, it isn't. Perfect translation. The only thing you could do is put the words "das Angebot" more forward in the sentence.
> 
> _Kann man das Angebot auch mit einem ausländischen Führerschein nutzen?
> 
> ...


Thank you, Alfred, for your information. I will enjoy visiting your town, and look forward to testing my Bimmer on your world-famous ramp.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

ProRail said:


> Thank you, Alfred, for your information. I will enjoy visiting your town, and look forward to testing my Bimmer on your world-famous ramp.


Looking forward to that. Please don't forget to try our ramp pretzels.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

I wonder if they have the 1M in their line-up of rentals.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

enigma said:


> I wonder if they have the 1M in their line-up of rentals.


M3 yes, 1M: seems not.

http://www.bmw-on-demand.de/select.do?action=display


----------



## GTFan712 (Feb 13, 2011)

Alfred G said:


> M3 yes, 1M: seems not.
> 
> http://www.bmw-on-demand.de/select.do?action=display


Maybe when it begins production? Other than the 6er, they offer only cars that are currently in production. The M5 and M6 have been removed since this thread began.

However, I doubt the 1MC will make the list due to its rarity.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

GTFan712 said:


> The M5 and M6 have been removed since this thread began.


I wonder if they were crashed or involved in some incident.

The rental prices are a bit odd. Subsidies? Insurance?

The Z4 looks like a comparative bargain. It rents for the same price as a cloth interior 318d.

The 530d GT is only ***8364;3/hour more. 
:dunno:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I was just there on Thursday. There were 5 M3s, one got sold, the others rented out. One was available the following Monday, which I decided not to wait that long since Monday is a heavy truck day having been grounded on Sundays. I would be too timid to see its top speed on the autobahn when a truck pulls out of the slow lane and try to pass. The cost is 40 euros per hour, inclusive. The best day to try top speed is Sunday.

Driving a Ford Fiesta at 200 km/hr going downhill was not all that exciting. :rofl:


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

This sounds promising, may have to do this next time. N4S


----------

